# Going To Silver Lake Mi This Monday For 3 Nights Then To Mackinaw



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I am heading over to silver lake Mi this week. What are some good tourist trap things to do there. I saw the mac woods dune ride which I think we will do. After silver lake we will be heading to Mackinaw city and hit the island and get some fudge. If your in either place we have a 06 25rss and a black 2000 F-250 crew cab stop in a say hi.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Duanesz said:


> I am heading over to silver lake Mi this week. What are some good tourist trap things to do there. I saw the mac woods dune ride which I think we will do. After silver lake we will be heading to Mackinaw city and hit the island and get some fudge. If your in either place we have a 06 25rss and a black 2000 F-250 crew cab stop in a say hi.


We vacation at Silver Lake every year; In fact, we were just there two weekends ago. Mac Woods Dune ride is good family fun (try to sit in the very back), stop by the Whippy Dip for ice cream before or afterward as they practically share the same parking. Pentwater is located about 10mls north and is a nice small town with a great candy store and a few shops. We take our boat and spend most of the time on Silver Lake as the sand dunes are awesome and come right down to the lake - absolutely awesome if you have a boat! This is the only area in Michigan where you can rent jeeps and/or buggies and take them in the sand dunes. It's a lot of fun, though a bit expensive, and goes right up to Lake Michigan. You will also be about 30-miles from Michigan Adventure...an amusement park that combines roller-coaster ride and water rides. Saugatuck is another very nice, ritzyish town to visits with many shops and restaurants. Where will you be staying in Silver Lake?


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh, and don't forget to visit the lighthouse right on Lake Michigan about 5-10 miles South of town! I hope you like sand, cause there's lots of it in this area!


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Sandy shores. Yes mac woods for sure and some of the other tourist trap stuff. I want to have my boys run up and down the dunes and wear them out


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Duanesz said:


> Sandy shores. Yes mac woods for sure and some of the other tourist trap stuff. I want to have my boys run up and down the dunes and wear them out


Sandy Shores is where we stay every year - love it. There is a small store at the entrance of the campground that will have all you shopping needs. The owners live on the premises and are very nice and courteous. They clean each site very thoroughly between stays and the pool and facilities are top-notch. If you can afford it, I would recommend renting a boat to take to the far side of the lake for the family to play in the sand dunes. Take a blanket and pack lunch - you could easily make a day of it and the kids (as well as mom and dad) will love the dunes and the swimming. You simply beach the boat right into the dunes - WOW, wish we were going again!!! I think there is also a parking area that would be within walking distance to the sand dunes, ask at the campground office. Some of the dunes are tall and very steep - they will definitely be a challenge for the kids and will offer great sleeping that night.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Duanesz said:


> I am heading over to silver lake Mi this week. What are some good tourist trap things to do there. I saw the mac woods dune ride which I think we will do. After silver lake we will be heading to Mackinaw city and hit the island and get some fudge. If your in either place we have a 06 25rss and a black 2000 F-250 crew cab stop in a say hi.


Where will you be staying in Mackinaw, thinking about a trip that way myself - maybe in the fall.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I just posted pictures from our recent trip to Silver Lake. You should be able to view my post here


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

We are heading up to Mackinaw Is.this weekend and staying on the island for a week.the kids are looking towards checking out the old fort.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

We are going to stay at KOA in Mackinaw city.. Kind of funny we are on site 36 at sandyshores that must be where they put all the out backs. When we pulled in there was a the same camper parked in the next site only it was an 04 and mine is a 06 25rss.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Duanesz said:


> We are going to stay at KOA in Mackinaw city.. Kind of funny we are on site 36 at sandyshores that must be where they put all the out backs. When we pulled in there was a the same camper parked in the next site only it was an 04 and mine is a 06 25rss.


That IS funny. Obviously, you recognize our site as #36. How are you liking your visit?


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice place campground is clean. Internet has been out off and on since we have been here. This is our first time to the silver lake area and its neat lots of stuff to do around here. Getting raining on now but its going to pass through.


----------

